# Fletch Tite Platinum not sticking



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

a -

Since they changed the formula a few years ago, all subsequent revisions have been dubious at best - at least in my experience.Prior to that, I've have tubes that were years old work perfectly.
I've been using various CAs lately with reasonable, but bot perfect success.

Viper1 out.


----------



## meatCKR (Sep 29, 2011)

Try Saunders NPV arrow cement. Sticks to anything.

Steve


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I've heard of people having issues on bare shafts. I use Platinum and it works great, but it's always over a wrap or cap dip (paint). In the past when I glued directly to carbon or aluminum shafts it was imperative to lightly scrub the shaft with 0000 steel wool soaked in acetone. Wiping off the acetone with a paper towel left the shaft literally squeaky clean. That was several years ago and before the formula change that Viper mentioned. 

There's a recent thread on the board about fletching glue, you might want to try an alternative.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I had the same issues until I started wiping the arrows down with cleaner first. Normally rubbing alcohol is enough, but a couple times they still had some grease on them- this is carbons I'm referring to. Paint and certain wraps made this better or worse for application.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys I have been using some quick dry glue that I use for vanes it works really well maybe even too well. It is rock hard to get off of the shaft and I fell like Im taking off carbon.
The first glue I ever used was nvp arrow cement.


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Clean the shaft and base of vane/feather with 99.9% pure Isopropyl alcohol - nothing else. I'm on my third tube of platinum and NEVER has ANY problems. If I pull my vanes hard enough, the tear apart leaving the base on the shaft.


----------



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

I use loctite super glue. I grab half empty bottles at work.


----------



## bluej1165 (Mar 25, 2005)

Gold Tip- Tip Grip, bonds n seconds n your feathers will not fall off, u can use on inserts as well, I had the same problem.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I use Loctite Gel with good results. Gave up on FletchTite, couldn't get it to stick to anything. It is really nice being able to get your fletching adhesive at any hardware store too. Cleaning the shaft well helps alot too.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've used Saunders NPV for years without issue. Tried the Fletch-Tite Platinum and feathers flew off. Went back to NPV and all is well--again.


----------



## zombiesloth79 (May 7, 2015)

I use fletch-tite platinum on all my wood shafts over spar urethane. 5 min in the jig, 24hrs before shooting. Never had any problems. Maybe something with the carbons, or a bad tube?


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Flex fletch glue is basically the same old formula that worked for years on all shafts. I do scuff and clean my shafts with acetone until they "ring" clean . Lancaster has it cheap too.


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Carbon shafting is tough...but in my limited experience with it (less than 5 years...of about 30 years in archery) feathers and nocks seem to unexpectedly depart the shaft much more frequently than with other standard materials like wood and aluminum. 

Many use wraps to help with glue adherance on carbons but wraps can edge peel, sometimes affect spine, and increase cost/arrow. They also make it more difficult to refletch without removing all three feathers, even if only one or two need replacement. 

Some use plastic (Saran) wrap to 'friction fit' carbon inserts into carbons without gluing them in. Having tried both the wrap and the glue, and even with careful fitting of nocks to the string to avoid a too-tight fit, inserts still regularly fly off the carbons I use...kinda' like popcorn jumping off a hot stove. Interesting to watch as the arrow heads downrange but not exactly a confidence builder if you need your arrows to arrive with the same number of parts they left with.

Cleaning carbons before gluing helps glue bonds, but temperature extremes and 'heavy use' conditions do seem to bother them, at least for the GTs and CE's I've tried. That's an important consideration if hunting/shooting in hot or freezing weather, or under rough/brushy conditions. 

When assessing arrow durability it pays to look beyond just the shaft material. 'Gluability' definately is an area of concern with carbons. Overall, I've found wood and aluminum to be a more reliable and time-tested choice.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I have used carbon and platinum for years with no issues. Than suddenly about 5 years ago I started having the same problem. Like many I blamed the platinum. Ended up switching to CA style glue, which I always hated for refletching purposes. I then tried flex fletch and still had issues. Strange thing is on aluminum and ACC's the flex fletch is working great. I convinced the issue lies with the new carbon shafts more than anything else.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The Platinum Formula change definitely impacted me. It is also inconvenient to acquire (purchased only at an archery supplier) and it does spoil with age. Using CA glue was miserable because it was so thin and runny, until the gel formulations were introduced. The CA gels now work great for me and are available at any hardware or big box store.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been using it for years with good luck ( I do use wraps), but I recently got a bad tube of it. Wouldn't hold even with wraps. So I don't really know what to think now. I've used some Bearpaw glue from Kustom King, and all is good so far.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Would Methylated spirits work Im having a hard time finding products such as acetone?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

archerytho said:


> Would Methylated spirits work Im having a hard time finding products such as acetone?


They should have acetone at any hardware store, most likely in the paint department. If not at your local try one of the big ones like Home Depot or Menard's


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes I only really started to look after I posted that (brain fade). Do you see any harm in using Methylated Spirts in the meantime, it is alcohol based.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure about Methylated Spirits since I've never used it. It sounds like it's just alcohol with additives to make it unpalatable. One of the additives can be acetone from what I read. It might be fine but I don't have any experience with it.

I know acetone works; I've used it since I bought my first Bitz jig over thirty years ago.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

Never had a problem with it.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Platinum sticks like it's welded when used with vinyl wraps. Feathers or vanes will fall off without wraps on aluminum and carbon.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fletch Tite Platinum SUCKS weather you use wraps or not, it will not hold feathers to carbon or aluminum & I have been fletching since 1959 so don't give me that I need to learn how to clean before fletching & from 1978 to 1988 was one of the largest arrow MFG. in the US.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Had a problem on alums. called and found out some alums have a coating om=n them that needs to be scrubbed with 600 grt. sand paper then cleaned with 90+ iso alcohol. Not a problem with platinum after that . On my Gold Tip Trads, scrub with fine steel wool and acetone, finish with iso alcohol and no problems.


----------



## catboat (Aug 9, 2013)

I only use aluminum shafts, without wraps-so I can't give feedback about carbon shafts.

What I CAN offer is that I normally used Saunders NPV, but I picked up a heavily discounted tube of Platinum (new formulation). After I had it, and read about all the negative issues (fletching flying off etc), I decided to try it. I used lacquer thinner on a clean paper towel to rub down my fletching back 6 inches or so from my Easton xx75 aluminum shafts until squeaky clean. No sanding. No steel wool. Just he lacquer thinner until squeaky clean. Then glue on the feathers.

I haven't had ANY fletching loss (I use 4" feathers). I've pulled them through bales of hay. I've pulled them backwards out from bales of hay after about 3/4" of the fletching was inside the hay. I've shot them through 2" foam. Have not had any loss or negative issues at all. No separation at all. To be honest, the feathers look pretty ratty now, but the adhesion is fine.

At least for me, on aluminum (CLEAN aluminum, no wraps), i've had 100% success with the new formulation. Now I wish I bought more of it when it was $2/tube on sale.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Agree. I threw away a couple tubes of Fletch-Tite a few years ago. I have arrows I built in 2005 with the Fletch-Tite and they are solid, but the ones I built in 2012 fell apart when my five year old yelled at them. 

I've gone to the Carbon Express and had zero issues on dozens of shafts, wrapped or otherwise. I use it on Easton XX75 aluminum, Gold Tip carbons and Easton A/Cs - 5" feathers, inserts and some swage nocks... everything is holding up like a champ.


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I have had good results with Flex Fletch. Just tried a tube last year and did great on aluminum and ACC.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Use Loctite blue label super glue...gel or liquid. I don't even clean the shaft or wrap when using this product.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL, this this thread reminds me of the months of frustration trying to make Fletch-Tite work. It used to be great but then became terrible. I too tried all the many cleaning methods and tracked their results. It was like a bizarre "blame the victim" routine. The bottom line is that Fletch-Tite used to be great and stuck to everything with minimal preparation and had no significant spoilage issues. Then they changed the formula and now it sticks to nothing, is fussy about prep and cleaning, and spoils quickly. Now the gel CA glues fit that bill and are commonly available just about everywhere. I even have a couple tiny single-use tubes in my quiver for field repairs.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

I cleaned my shafts in the methylated spirits and used the new bottle of fletch tite they are on as hard as a rock. I think its a mix of both cleaning the shaft and the new bottle. Still doesnt work on aluminums but does hold slightly better than before. Fletch tight seems like a bit of a hit or miss.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

You are right about hit or MISS & it is mostly MISS. SUCKS.


----------

